# Buffalo Band Saw Manual



## harris13 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a14 inch Buffalo Band Saw BP-VBS-14 and I can't find a manual for it. Please tell me where to find one. Thanks Harris


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I had a buffalo band saw years ago and had the same problem. I finally found a downloadable copy on the internet. Since then I have seen a copies on ebay a couple of times.


----------



## harris13 (Feb 3, 2012)

Scot, do you remember where you found it on the internet? Harris


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

try to match it with the same thing at harbor freight. Some of the General Machine products are the same. Try "GENERAL MACHINERY WOOD BANDSAW
14" W/DUST COLLECTOR models 32206/32208"


----------



## mfm22 (Dec 30, 2011)

IF YOUR STILL LOOKING FOR:

I have a manual of the Buffalo Bandsaw model no. BP-VBS-14 that came with mine when I bought it back in the 70's. If any one needs a copy, I would be more than happy to copy & email to you. Just let me know and give me a day or two to get it out to you.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## harris13 (Feb 3, 2012)

mfm22. Have you had any luck on downloading the manual? Please email me a copy if you can. Thanks again.


----------



## Hooktj (Jun 9, 2013)

Mfm22 
I recently just purchased a 1983 buffalo band saw. Looking for manual. Would you still copy and email to me?
Thanks


----------



## denise2017 (Nov 28, 2017)

Mfm22,
Can you please email me a copy of that manual. 

thank you


----------



## Clouseau (Feb 4, 2010)

Mfm22,
If you still have an electronic copy, I would like one.
Dan


----------



## PastBlast (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello Mfm22 - I know this is an old post - but is it still possible to get a BP-vbs-14 manual?
Thanks in advance for any assisitance!


----------



## HFDFireman (Sep 15, 2020)

I realize this is a very old post but wanted to check and see if you happen to still have the digital copy of the manual? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Oldman55 (Aug 3, 2021)

I would also like a copy of the manual if anyone has it.
Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

IIRC, that is the exact same machine that was sold by Harbor Freight under the Central Machinery badge (Item #60564). If so, you can get a PDF of the manual here.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Oldman55 (Aug 3, 2021)

Thanks Brad


----------



## getgray (Oct 13, 2020)

Reviving an antique thread. Anyone have the copy of the Buffalo Bandsaw manual?


----------



## Valerie624 (5 mo ago)

If you still have the manual for the Buffalo 14 inch vertical wood cutting bandsaw no. BP-VBS-14 i would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## isaiahguia058 (2 mo ago)

please send it to me [email removed for security concerns]


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

MrUnix said:


> IIRC, that is the exact same machine that was sold by Harbor Freight under the Central Machinery badge (Item #60564). If so, *you can get a PDF of the manual here.*
> Cheers,
> Brad


Most of the above members are no longer active - so this thread is now closed.
If you need any additional information, please start a new thread.


----------

